# Starting out my journey



## Godswill (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi everyone.....

I hope you are all succeding in your ttc journeys...my thoughts and prayers with you all   

I have been married just over 4 years and have been ttc 18 months with no joy. 
I really thought this was the moth for us, i used the ovulation kit. The 2ww was a nightmare. I am due tomorrow, however have had stomach cramps and showing, so this isnt the month for us...  

We have our first appointment at the docs on Friday and am feeling quite scared. I know i shouldnt, but i guess im scared what the results will be. We went once before and the doc told us to give it another couple of months. Dh literally ran out of the docs with out looking back....men  

It took me 6 months to convince him to go back and go for tests. We were told on our first visit dh will have to be tested first. Even though Dh asked the doc to test me first...yup can you believe it....the cheek   lol lol 
Friday seems soo far away...i wish it was sooner, i have waited soo long for this, i just want to know whats wrong....i have brought ovulation kits etc...and have found the day i ovulate, even though i know when i ovulate as i get cramps..etc.., the kit just confirmed what i know etc....but still no luck!!

Another question.....does any one else have showing before AF, is this normal. As i never had this before, only since we started ttc i have noticed this. I  know may be i am worrying too much, and looking too much into it. 


I look forward to hearing from you guys out there.

Love


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Godswill - you've come to the right place - I joined FF over 3 years ago when I was at a similar stage in my journey to you, and as you can see I got a happy ending.

I was much the same as you, ovulating, knew when I was, but still no joy - our tests confirmed their was nothing 'wrong' with either of us, just unexplained infertility.....Dh never liked his part of the investigations, but they just have to do it (several times over the months   )

Once you have a clinic and a diagnosis you are well on the way.....it may seem a little scary now, but hopefully it will all be worth it in the end, and we'll all be here to help - have you looked on the areas board to see if there is anyone in your area to 'chat' to?

Take care and best of luck!!!


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello Godswill  

cool name!
Sorry to hear of your troubles with ttc. I remember v well how nervous I was before the first appointment - my DH wasn't keen either, understandably    - it's great that you are getting things underway though. The more information you have the better I think. I'm afraid this fertility journey requires a whole lot of patience which can make it v hard.

I had a go with ovulation kits for a while but started to drive myself and my DH   with them which was even more stressful. Be kind to yourself hun - you are taking positive steps by having investigations and by joining FF which you will I am sure find a huge support like the rest of us  

lots of love, luck and  
x coughsweet x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Godswill   
Youve had some lovly replies and advice already, I hope that by finding FF your journey to becoming a parent is made easier with the support and knowledge found within these boads.
the "show" pre AF is something that happens I'm not sure why maybe thats a question to ask on peer support ?
I would make a note of it though alongside your cycle lengh and flow ( heavy /light 3 days a week whatever) 
Glad youve got the preliminary tests out of the way do you know whats next ?

I would like to encourage you to post to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each
While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. 
You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. 
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.
Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

Peer Suport ~
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm* 
where you can meet other new members and get Chatrrom support 
and help to navigate the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

again Godswill
Glad the SA has come back ok, as has your initial blood tests, the next tests are likely to be more blood tests, an internal scan and a xray of your tubes, I have left you some links on your original thread, and have merged todays update so its all in one place for you, So If you click the starting out and diagnosis thread you should find topics relevant to your situation and other ladies at the same stage as you.



~Dizzi~


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Godswill

that's great news on the SA results    

As Dizzi said I had bloods, then an internal scan where they had a look around and in particular looked to see that I had ovulated, and then a hysterosalopingogram where they put dye through my tubes and xrayed them to see they were not blocked. 

How long it all takes depends on the waiting list in your area. I am not sure whether you have been having tests with your gp so far or are already referred to a fertility clinic? Also different clinics do things a bit differently - I was actually put on clomid before I had the xray but from what I have read on these boards it often seems to be the other way around.

I appreciate all the waiting is nuff to drive you   though!   
Lots of luck  
x coughsweet


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Coughsweet, I was struggling to find the right words last night  

~Dizzi~


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Godswill,

Welcome to ff.  I am pleased that your dh sa results and your blood test are in and all is fine!

We were like you, dh not happy about being tested   but needs must, I had a couple of blood tests and then an x-ray they all came back as fine, I was ovulating and not menopausal so we have unexplained infertility.  I was put straight into IUI treatment, but as coughsweet says each clinic is different.  Once you are linked to a clinic and you have all the answers you can then move forward on your journey! 

Good luck and I am sending you lots of   for the future!

lol
NickyJS


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Godswill,

Good luck with your phone appt.  I know it is easier said than done, but try not to worry until you hear what they have to say.  I know the thought of unexplained is daunting but there are still BFP's with this, you just have to read some of the threads and it brings us all hope!!

They didn't do blood test on my dh it was just a sperm test, it was bloods for me and an x-ray then internal scan.  If you get some answers then it is all worth it!

I will keep checking to see how you get on and wishing you lots of    for Wednesday!!

lol
NickyJS


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Godswill
This is exactly why posting here helps, we too believe one day it will happen but the difference is we can support you on your bad days and help you make plans to get the treatment or answers that you seek, whens the appointment with the DR ?

It sounds like you've got a good GP, obviously depending on your combined results you may be offered a referral to your local Fertility unit the early stages of investigations can take a while, made worse by the emotional state and so many families and friends expecting "naturally" exacerbate those feelings, Just come on here Hun, post and cry if you need to, just keep believing that although your needing to see professionals to conceive, it will make you a stronger person and a great foundation for when you LO arrives

Thinking of you


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya Godswill  

You count your first day of AF from the red bleed day, don't worry about the show before it is the first proper day that counts.

Best of luck   

Louj


----------



## nic79 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Godswill

I'm new to this site so just getting to grips with this replying thing but I've just read all your posts and replies and I can completely sympathise with you.  I've been where you are now and we're just a bit further on but still feel as though we've got a bit to go.  Been TTC for 2 years with no luck.  Had all the tests and all is fine and we've just had the first cycle of Ov Induction.  With all the disappointment over the last 2 years it's hard to even remain positive and allow a small part of you to feel optimistic about each cycle.  And every time people say 'it'll happen soon don't worry' just makes you feel even more angry! 

My SIL gave birth in Feb which was probably one of the hardest things I've ever dealt with!  I love my niece to pieces but it was the worst thing to deal with right from the moment they announced they were expecting!  Esp when the month before they got preg she announced she wasn't thinking of having children!  then next month their preg!  

The preg was had to accept, watching her get bigger by the day and obviously now it's hard (depending how emotional I am) to see them as a happy family.  Wouldn't ever wish for it to be different and love them to bits but just wanted you to know your not the only one going through it and we do understand.
Keep looking positively towards the next apt and each time it'll give you something to work towards.  
Remember it's good to talk! I'm so glad I discovered this site!

Keep your chin up


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Godswill,

So sorry not posted for a while.  With regards to your last question (you may have already received an answer) I am sorry I cannot remember when I had my blood tests I have been going through my records and I have had so many over the past year and half.  I do have one that states day 7 but for what that was to test I cannot tell you  !!  However, by the date of your last post you will have had the injection by now so I really do hope your GP had the dates right and you don't have to wait another month!!

I can totally sympathise with you on the comment about people having children around you and feeling how unfair it is!!  The main reason for not being on for so long is I have had to get my head together as loads going on in work and a girl I work with announced she is pregnant and that she had only just started trying    My step daughter also had a baby girl yesterday morning and I am sooo pleased for her but also not liking the fact people are jokingly calling me Nanny or Granny, when I haven't had a baby yet   I am also the same no-one apart from dh and ff know that I am going through the tx so when they say it could be you next or when are you going to try for a baby?  It doesn't help.  But you do try and stay positive and everyone on the site has been fantastic and it is ok to come on here and have a moan or a cry as we all know what each other is going through in one degree or another!!


I am sending you lots of    and   and hope you get the blood test results soon!!

Lots of love
NickyJS


----------

